# Super Happy - Show Results! Komet V3!!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Attended the SV style conformation show at OG Buckeye near Akron Ohio this past weekend....MNM attended from Nebraska with 2 pups and several other von Wolfstraum puppy people were entered


It was a BIG show! Over 70 entries, with the working male (ie - titled dogs) class having 10 entries! With working dogs, you KNOW the showline dogs are taking the top placings and even standing in front of 1 showline is a big accomplishment....

Working males - 10 entries, 3 showlines, 7 working lines - 5 V's, 5 SGs

V Komet v Wolfstraum, IPG2, KKL !!!!!!! Yippee!!!!


the rest of the crew.....

SG 1 Mystic v Traumwolfen (Komet x Ebene)
G1 Porsche v Wolfstraum (judge announced - oversized, had to drop 1 rating   - Branik x Kira)
VP3 R Tango v Wolfstraum (Komet x L'Sabre) (showlines 1 & 2)
VP4 Rocket v Wolfstraum (ditto)
VP4 Neon v d Traumwolfen (Komet x Ebene) (3 showlines)

Judge was Herr Dieter Oeser - he gave Komet a fantastic critique - putting him immediately in the 3rd spot behind 2 of the 3 showline males.....and told me how much he liked him afterwards - of course! he liked him last year during his koer as well....

Thanks to all the puppy owners who entered and made the trip - it was a fun day even though atrociously hot!

Lee


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Komet! I feel honored and lucky to have one of his pups (his clone) here by my side.

Congrats to all his progeny and their people that were in attendance as well!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congratulations!!!! That is awesome. You must have been broiling out there :O Congrats again on all your hard work paying off.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The heat last weekend was no joke... Congratulations!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Outstanding! Congratulations!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

SO Awesome Lee & Komet!!!!


Way to go Wolfstraum & Traumwolfen Dogs!!!!

How exciting for you all!!!!
Many MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :congratulations:
Moms


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Super awesome Congratulations to the crew!


----------

